# Western Saddlery



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

I've never heard of that company either. My saddle is a montana saddlery model, its a custom saddle. Yours also might be a custom saddle. where did you purchase it at?


----------



## Toymanator (Jul 31, 2009)

I purchased it at a tack auction, the auctioneer was Mike Murphy. He appaerantly does quite a few tack auctions around the country. But I can't seem to find contact information for him as well.


----------



## Toymanator (Jul 31, 2009)

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

It sounds like a brand made for auctions. If I'm correct then typically they sell at auction for ~$300 and are Asian imports. Their trees are poor and the leather usually a poor quality. Although it may be called a "roper", if it is what I think it is, I certainly wouldn't rope from it.


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Never mind


----------



## jackwalker (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a Western Saddlery saddle that is vintage. Sheep wool padding. Made in the late 40's to early 50's thus it couldn't be made for auction sales. I would like to email you some pictures of it if you'd like to see them.
Jackwalker


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Toy, can you post a few pics? It would be helpful.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

jackwalker said:


> I have a Western Saddlery saddle that is vintage. Sheep wool padding. Made in the late 40's to early 50's thus it couldn't be made for auction sales. I would like to email you some pictures of it if you'd like to see them.
> Jackwalker


Jack, would you be able to post the pics instead of emailing them to the OP please? 
Thanks


----------



## jackwalker (Jul 29, 2011)

*Western Saddlert Inc saddle*

Wish I could but I don't know how to. Please email me at [email protected] & I will attach some pictures. I have it up for sale for $100.
Thanks, JACKWALKER


----------

